

What Apple's headphones can teach us about user experience design - stritar
http://stritar.net/Post/What-Apple-s-headphones-can-teach-us-about-user-experience-design.aspx

======
ZeroGravitas
Falsely claiming that Apple gear follows function over form is my pet peeve at
the moment. John Gruber thought the Steve Jobs biography missed this vital
element and therefore was ruined.

I'd suggest designing staircases out of glass, adding non-functional screws to
balance a design, painting a titanium laptop (with paint that bubbled and
flaked) because you didn't like the color, using platonic solids, and making
storefronts symmetrical and having the windows aligned with outside paving
stones suggest an obsession with form, almost to the point of OCD.

 _Not that there's anything wrong with that!_ , but please don't tell me that
a totally symmetrical design makes it easy to find the volume up and down when
fumbling in your pocket, that's just silly. As is listing pressing the center
button three times to skip to previous track under the heading _"Less is more"
generates intuitiveness_. Minimal? Yes. Beautiful? Yes. Functional? Not
really.

~~~
stritar
You can't use the volume up and down in your pocket, since it's very close to
the actual headphone (because of the microphone). :)

Otherwise, fair comment.

